# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy phay CNC >  CNC của ít nói

## ít nói

Nguyên dàn nhôm 6061 đúc rồi phay đủ 4 mặt 




hành trình dự tính khoảng 620x620
mặt bàn

Trục Z do lúc đó kinh tế khó khăn nên em yêu cầu làm kiểu trốn BK BF nhưng giờ kinh tế khá chút muốn nhồi nó vào
anh em tư vấn giúp xem giờ xài BK BF hay FK FF  


ôi cnc sao khó quá mà thấy anh em làm ầm ầm. 
vì hoàn thiện em nay tốn kém nên pác nào có ngụ ý quan tâm đến laser 3020 cs 40w xin pm em. máy mới nguyên chưa sử dụng em mua về vứt đó ko xài
đây là phiên bản tiếng anh nhé . có thể sử dụng phần mềm đi kem cũng có thể sử dụng COREL DRAW để khắc. 

em tính mua về làm mạch nhưng mà biếng chưa ngâm cứu xong làm mạch gì.  thôi topic này em tập trung hoàn thiện con cnc để còn ăn tết

----------

mig21, thuhanoi

----------


## diy1102

Đã lên sàn rồi à cụ. Nhìn thực tế ngon hơn, cụ chụp ảnh dìm hàng quá.
Z cụ vẫn nắp bk, bf đc mà.

----------

ít nói

----------


## ít nói

> Đã lên sàn rồi à cụ. Nhìn thực tế ngon hơn, cụ chụp ảnh dìm hàng quá.


ý cụ là cái kệ hả . em thấy từ lúc vác về 2 cái kệ để đồ cái phòng em nó gọn lên bao nhiêu. trông cũng pro hơn hẳn . mai sẽ về làm lại hệ thống ánh sáng đèn led. cho phòng nó tưng bừng

----------


## diy1102

> ý cụ là cái kệ hả . em thấy từ lúc vác về 2 cái kệ để đồ cái phòng em nó gọn lên bao nhiêu. trông cũng pro hơn hẳn . mai sẽ về làm lại hệ thống ánh sáng đèn led. cho phòng nó tưng bừng


Bộ khung H ấy.

----------


## ahdvip

Đúc 1 cái mặt bàn như của anh thì hết bao nhiu tiền vậy anh.

----------


## ít nói

> Đúc 1 cái mặt bàn như của anh thì hết bao nhiu tiền vậy anh.


Hình như là 800k bạn à

----------

ahdvip

----------


## ahdvip

> Hình như là 800k bạn à


800k là tiền công hả anh, tổng khoảng bao nhiêu, em cũng muốn làm 1 cái như vậy cho con máy của em quá  :Embarrassment:

----------


## ít nói

> 800k là tiền công hả anh, tổng khoảng bao nhiêu, em cũng muốn làm 1 cái như vậy cho con máy của em quá


Trog sài gòn là 65k 1kg đúc mà. Bàn đó 10kg phay hết 150 k nữa

----------


## linhdt1121

> Trog sài gòn là 65k 1kg đúc mà. Bàn đó 10kg phay hết 150 k nữa


cụ đúc cái bàn đó ở chỗ nào vậy,e đang muốn làm 1 con hành trình tương tự,nhìn cái mặt bàn ngon quá cũng muốn đúc thử xem sao.

----------


## ít nói

> cụ đúc cái bàn đó ở chỗ nào vậy,e đang muốn làm 1 con hành trình tương tự,nhìn cái mặt bàn ngon quá cũng muốn đúc thử xem sao.


em thấy mấy pác trên này báo giá thế còn em thì làm đắt hơn em đúc bên tầu hix . rảnh pác qua chơi xem giao lưu được gì ko nhé

----------

linhdt1121

----------


## linhdt1121

khi nào rảnh e ghé bác ngó con máy này,nhìn phê quá.
cái bệ Y của cụ đúc nguyên khối đấy ah

----------


## ít nói

> khi nào rảnh e ghé bác ngó con máy này,nhìn phê quá.
> cái bệ Y của cụ đúc nguyên khối đấy ah


Nguyên khối  rồi phay 4 mặt phẳng . @@ so với máy sắt vẫn yếu hơn nhưng cv của em làm máy gỗ thì quá ok.

----------


## solero

Ái chà nhìn đồ đạc gọn thế này đến tết sang năm cũng chửa xong được đâu he he he  :Cool:

----------


## Tien Manh

> Ái chà nhìn đồ đạc gọn thế này đến tết sang năm cũng chửa xong được đâu he he he


Ông này có 1 cái tài là gửi người khác giữ hộ làm hộ và cầm tiền về. Chứ làm gì đâu anh :v

----------


## ít nói

> Ông này có 1 cái tài là gửi người khác giữ hộ làm hộ và cầm tiền về. Chứ làm gì đâu anh :v


À ừ . rồi coi mình làm cnc cho mấy ông sáng mắt ra. Mua ray với vít me rồi . còn lại công đoạn khó nhất là khoan và ta rô thôi để sang năm làm

----------


## ít nói

> Ái chà nhìn đồ đạc gọn thế này đến tết sang năm cũng chửa xong được đâu he he he


Hừm rồi coi đi .ai xong sớm hơn

----------


## Tien Manh

> À ừ . rồi coi mình làm cnc cho mấy ông sáng mắt ra. Mua ray với vít me rồi . còn lại công đoạn khó nhất là khoan và ta rô thôi để sang năm làm


Làm đê rồi cho cắt nhờ ít titan  :Smile: )

----------


## ít nói

> Làm đê rồi cho cắt nhờ ít titan )


bàn về kĩ thuật đi cha nội

----------


## ít nói

sau và ngày bơm nước và nối mass cho bể cá thì  theo tiếng gọi đồng tiền em laser lại cho đi ở .

----------


## hoangkhoiart

Mình có 1 cái máy laser này bị mất cái usb moshidraw bác kiếm đc không kiếm dùm mình với,

----------


## solero

Hôm nay có gì tiến triển chưa nhẩy? Mắt mũi cèm nhem như thím chắc là sẽ có khói đấy hý hý.

----------


## ít nói

> Hôm nay có gì tiến triển chưa nhẩy? Mắt mũi cèm nhem như thím chắc là sẽ có khói đấy hý hý.


hihi ngâm cứu apha đê  hô hô

----------


## ít nói

khó khăn chồng chất khi rước về đám vít me và ray trượt. trong khi em thì ta rô cũng không biết  . sau vài ngày vác về đã gọi điện làm phiền tứ phương như emptyhp hay diy102
biết tuốt chân thành cám ơn các cụ cuối cùng em vẫn không biết khoan lỗ và ta rô
ray thk 20
vít me hiwin 1605

----------


## solero

Nhọ! Chỗ cần gọi thì không gọi. Đáng đời.

----------


## ít nói

> Nhọ! Chỗ cần gọi thì không gọi. Đáng đời.


 bộ bồ giúp đc mình à.

----------


## Nam CNC

điện thoại cho bá bá chuối bom xem , xem có chút tình xưa nghĩa cũ không ? nếu được cũng chuẩn G7 chứ chẳng chơi.

----------


## biết tuốt

ít nói kiêm tốn quá , ta rô zen 
M4 -khoan mũi 3,2
M5 - khoan mũi 4,2
M6 -khoan mũi 5 
trước khi khoan lấy vật nhọn đột tâm 1 phát cho chuẩn , mắt kém cẩn thận vào tay :Wink:

----------

ít nói, mig21

----------


## ít nói

> điện thoại cho bá bá chuối bom xem , xem có chút tình xưa nghĩa cũ không ? nếu được cũng chuẩn G7 chứ chẳng chơi.


ko nghe đâu à. phải chăng anh ta đã khác hay là cảm giác của em thấy thế.

----------


## ít nói

> ít nói kiêm tốn quá , ta rô zen 
> M4 -khoan mũi 3,2
> M5 - khoan mũi 4,2
> M6 -khoan mũi 5 
> trước khi khoan lấy vật nhọn đột tâm 1 phát cho chuẩn , mắt kém cẩn thận vào tay


cái đó thì em bít nhưng máy khoan của em chọt phát lệch tâm luôn . hí hí hồi xưa mua con dây nhôm nên chạy 15 phút nó cũng bốc mùi khét  .

----------


## solero

Hôm rồi ta-rô có khoang 300 lỗ M5, M6, M8, M10 thôi mà.

----------


## solero

Khoan từ mũi nhỏ trờ đi xong đến mũi to thì sẽ bít bị lệch tâm hơn.
Em hay khoan từ mũi 2mm xong đến mũi 3mm xong rồi mũi 4,2mm để taro M5
2-3-5mm để taro M6.
Em khoan trực tiếp bằng motor DC 24V-52W chơi sắt dày 12mm còn ăn bình thường cơ mà

----------


## ít nói

> Khoan từ mũi nhỏ trờ đi xong đến mũi to thì sẽ bít bị lệch tâm hơn.
> Em hay khoan từ mũi 2mm xong đến mũi 3mm xong rồi mũi 4,2mm để taro M5
> 2-3-5mm để taro M6.
> Em khoan trực tiếp bằng motor DC 24V-52W chơi sắt dày 12mm còn ăn bình thường cơ mà


tối nay sẽ về thử  vài lỗ đã hê hê

----------


## anhcos

> ít nói kiêm tốn quá , ta rô zen 
> M4 -khoan mũi 3,2
> M5 - khoan mũi 4,2
> M6 -khoan mũi 5 
> trước khi khoan lấy vật nhọn đột tâm 1 phát cho chuẩn , mắt kém cẩn thận vào tay


M4 dùng khoan 3.5 cụ ơi, còn taro thô thì 3.3.

----------

ít nói

----------


## solero

Đây các cụ ơi, không cãi nhau nhé.

----------


## ít nói

cho cái bảng đó đi trông có vẻ tây . ưng cái bụng quá

----------


## biết tuốt

M4 em tùy vật liệu mà phang 3,2  3,3  3,5 ,    :Wink:    thím kem phí miếng nhôm quá  nhưng nhìn chiên nghiệp

----------


## solero

> M4 em tùy vật liệu mà phang 3,2  3,3  3,5 ,      thím kem phí miếng nhôm quá  nhưng nhìn chiên nghiệp


Nỡm à. Cái này ứ phải của em nhưng vẫn sướng!

----------

ít nói

----------


## thuhanoi

Bác có cây thước kẹp điện tử ấy , lật lwng nó xem nhá

----------


## ít nói

Mấy hôm bận quá đã khoan được thêm 4 lỗ . 
Lấy vạch. Đục dấu, khoan định tâm . thọc khoan lỗ từ bé đến to . chuẩn đét

----------


## solero

> Mấy hôm bận quá đã khoan được thêm 4 lỗ . 
> Lấy vạch. Đục dấu, khoan định tâm . thọc khoan lỗ từ bé đến to . chuẩn đét


Chả thấy thank gì nhẩy? Sâu cái hình lên xem dư lào?

----------

ít nói

----------


## ít nói

> Chả thấy thank gì nhẩy? Sâu cái hình lên xem dư lào?


thanks rồi mai mốt chớp hình . thật là bá cháy

----------


## CKD

> Chả thấy thank gì nhẩy? Sâu cái hình lên xem dư lào?


Thiếu cái hình nên không được thanks đấy ợ. Trào lưu giờ là nó có sách.. mách có chứng bác ạ. hehe
Spam cho vui. Em lượn đây

----------

ít nói

----------


## ít nói

nhủ nhật lỗi ra khoan và taro bắt đc ray trục X
suy nghĩ xem điện xài gì
AC servo 400w
step thường ?
Apha ?
Não chạy mach3 hay planet?
để bắt ray tốt phải định vị kẹp vô rồi làm cái này khoan cho chuẩn




AC delta 400w 
ASM69 @ step con này mạnh hơn con 98 nhé 


Mach 3 em xài cái ngồi tầng 2 xem máy chạy trên tầng 3

----------

katerman

----------


## Nam CNC

sao mấy ông làm máy cầu kì quá , chắc có lẽ trình chưa tới hehehe. Chịu khó mua khoan xịn , lưỡi xịn và taro xịn thì độ chính xác được cải thiện, mà quan trọng nhất cái tay nghề nữa , làm nhiều mới giỏi được.


nhiều đồ ngon quá ít nói ơi , xem sự kết hợp mấy món này có hoàn hảo không nhẩy , để lấy con dấu chữ 1mm khoe xem các bác theo được không ?

----------

ít nói

----------


## ít nói

> sao mấy ông làm máy cầu kì quá , chắc có lẽ trình chưa tới hehehe. Chịu khó mua khoan xịn , lưỡi xịn và taro xịn thì độ chính xác được cải thiện, mà quan trọng nhất cái tay nghề nữa , làm nhiều mới giỏi được.
> 
> 
> nhiều đồ ngon quá ít nói ơi , xem sự kết hợp mấy món này có hoàn hảo không nhẩy , để lấy con dấu chữ 1mm khoe xem các bác theo được không ?


trúng tim đen. trình chưa tới thật lun . Cụ xem em có làm máy bán đc đâu toàn bộ là phải sắm mà nó ko sinh lời từ cnc chỉ dựng ngắm xem nó chạy thôi nên đồ đạc nó kém anh em nhiều lắm.

----------


## emptyhb

Hehe, bác itnoi khoan xong lỗ chưa? để em mang hàng xuống, mấy lần dự định xuống HN toàn bị hủy

----------

ít nói

----------


## conga

Ngoăn quá, tazo đợt tr có dịp lên hn khuân mũi tazo xịn ở chợ zời, đen xì mà 1 phát ăn lun như thằng quảng cáo ý, ngon hơn hẳn loạ phá thô và tạo zen sâu đấy bác ạ. Có tiền cứ chơi loại đấy.

----------

ít nói

----------


## Nam CNC

taro nachi em mua M6 dành cho khoan máy mà làm bằng tay cực sướng giá 140K ??? mắc không , thình thoảng mua hàng bãi mới 100% giá 20 k 1 cây hehehe

----------


## anhcos

Thấy cụ nói nhiều khoe cái mach3 android, không biết kết nối thế nào vậy cụ, mình thử cái chơi.

----------


## ít nói

> Hehe, bác itnoi khoan xong lỗ chưa? để em mang hàng xuống, mấy lần dự định xuống HN toàn bị hủy


hừm đợi lâu quá nên đi xin đc 2 block của solero lắp vào đoạn ray cắt thừa ra thế nào vừa khít hí hí. giờ xuống chỉ uống bia thôi

----------


## ít nói

> Ngoăn quá, tazo đợt tr có dịp lên hn khuân mũi tazo xịn ở chợ zời, đen xì mà 1 phát ăn lun như thằng quảng cáo ý, ngon hơn hẳn loạ phá thô và tạo zen sâu đấy bác ạ. Có tiền cứ chơi loại đấy.


mình mua mũi taro nhật dí máy khoan pin 24v cầm tay dí cái cũng xong lun. cái khoan đó chỉ chậm gạt nấc 1 quá lực tự trượt ko hỏng mũi hỏng ren. tiện thật

----------


## ít nói

> Thấy cụ nói nhiều khoe cái mach3 android, không biết kết nối thế nào vậy cụ, mình thử cái chơi.


à cái đó cơ bản là plugin thôi mà cứ bớ con android nào lên CH play cài mach3 controller là đc. lưu ý bản ko tiền chỉ cho xem toạn độ thôi bản trả phí thì biến nó thành control hold hand đc

----------

anhcos

----------


## ít nói

> taro nachi em mua M6 dành cho khoan máy mà làm bằng tay cực sướng giá 140K ??? mắc không , thình thoảng mua hàng bãi mới 100% giá 20 k 1 cây hehehe


ko hề mắc nếu mới . HN cũng có bãi nhật cũ khá nhiều đồ dao cụ nhập khẩu trực tiếp NHật và cnc cỡ lớn. giá nó cũng chả dễ chịu và xa nên em cũng biếng đi.

----------


## ít nói

buồn chán mai lại đi taro và bắt đồ hi vọng ra tết là mình làm xong.

----------


## ahdvip

> taro nachi em mua M6 dành cho khoan máy mà làm bằng tay cực sướng giá 140K ??? mắc không , thình thoảng mua hàng bãi mới 100% giá 20 k 1 cây hehehe


hôm nào gặp mua cho em chục cây nha, keke

----------


## ít nói

hê cơ khí nặng nhọc quá ra làm tạm cái tủ  điện xinh xinh .

----------

solero

----------


## solero

Nhìn vẫn còn loằng ngoằng lắm. Lại còn đua đòi gắn cục ferit nữa chứ hý hý

----------

